# אפשר שרשור הזמנות....?



## barbinun (26/6/12)

אפשר שרשור הזמנות....? 
שלום לכולם, אמנם אני לרוב סמויה כאן (בעיקר כי עוד לא ממש התחלנו להתארגן כמו שצריך ואני גם גרה בחו"ל), 
אך בכל זאת אנסה את מזלי, אני מחפשת מידע על עיצוב הזמנות, רעיונות מקוריים, מעצבים, קריקטוריסים.. וכו'.. אשמח אם בא לכם לדבר על זה קצת.
אה ומחירים כמובן, פחות או יותר, לעיצוב בלבד. יש לי מי שידפיס מקצועית.


----------



## ronitvas (26/6/12)

אולי זה באמת רעיון טוב לעשות 
שרשור הזמנות, כזה שיכנס למועדפים.....
שכל אחת/ד ישרשר את ההזמנה שלו עם כמה מילים על מי עיצב, עלות ובית דפוס, כך יהיה מאגר של רעיונות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו 
שהופיעה כאן כמה פעמים בעבר. 
עוצבה בהתבסס על רעיון שלנו על ידי איריס מ-We Do.

בגלל שהמקרר שלנו מלא במגנטים, תמונות וקשקושים הרעיון היה לקחת את הקונספט של מקרר מלא במגנטים ולעצב על בסיסו הזמנה.


----------



## TzutZ (26/6/12)

יאא בדיוק עכשיו חזרתי 
מ"צבעים אמיתיים" ישבתי שם עם הגרפיקאית כמעט 3 שעות כדי לעצב את ההזמנה שלנו... יצא בדיוק כמו שרציתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



רק מחכה שהחצי יראה, יאשר ואז אני אתן אוקיי להדפסה.

בכל מקרה- הם ממש נחמדים שם ופתוחים לכל הרעיונות והשגעונות, כמובן שמדובר בגרפיקה ממוחשבת, אני לא יודעת לגבי קריקטורות וכו'.. הגרפיקאית שישבתי איתה היתה ממש נחמדה וסבלנית וחוצמזה שממש זול שם!

מומלץ ביותר.
גם אם לא עזרתי לך ספציפית אז למי שזה כן יתאים לה


----------



## adush21 (26/6/12)

חבר טוב צייר 
לנו היו 2 הנחיות: 
1. ברוב התמונות שלנו לבעלי יש איזה מבט קבוע למצלמה ואותי זה תמיד מצחיק (מה גם שאם אני מסתכלת למצלמה אני לרוב עוצמת עיניים). ככה נראות רוב התמונות שלנו ורצינו שזה יבוא לידי ביטוי גם בהזמנה. 
2. בחרנו משפט מקסים של הנס כריסטיאן אנדרסן - יש ובחיים מתרחשים דברים לא פחות יפים מאשר באגדות, ואז הופכים החיים לאגדה היפה ביותר. רצינו שגם זה יהיה מוחשי בקריקטורה. 
אשתו (גם חברה ממש טובה) חשבה על הרעיון ויצא מקסים מקסים מקסים. לא יכל לקלוע יותר. 
הוא עוסק בזה כתחביב, ומוכשר מאוד.


----------



## PrettyOK (27/6/12)

מדהים!!!!


----------



## carrottop (27/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו 
אנחנו עשינו אצל לירון מסטודיו לירס אחרי שנדלקנו על אחד העיצובים שלה.
במקור זה היה הזמנה נפתחת אז היא שינתה זה לגלויה כדי שיתאים לנו למעטפות, הכניסה את הטקסט של הבן זוג ושינתה את מה שרצינו. 
היא מאוד נחמדה וזריזה ואפילו הייתה פעם פעילה בפורום. העיצוב עלה 250 ש"ח.
זה הצד הקדמי (סליחה על הריבועים השחורים המכוערים, הסתרתי את השמות והתאריך. גם המסגרת האדומה לא צריכה להיות שם).


----------



## carrottop (27/6/12)

צד אחורי


----------



## Bobbachka (29/6/12)

זה לגמרי היה הקונספט הראשוני של ההזמנה שלנו.. 
אבל בסופו של דבר איכשהו השתנה לחלוטין.

אהבתי מאוד!

האם הכינוי הוא כרמיזה לקומיקאי האדיר?!


----------



## carrottop (29/6/12)

תודה! 
אנחנו גם חשבנו בהתחלה על משהו שונה לגמרי, אבל זה פשוט התחבר לנו.
הכינוי שלי אכן קשור אליו. יפה שזיהית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יש לנו שיער מאוד דומה ואהבתי את השם שהוא הדביק לעצמו, אז אימצתי.

אגב, הקרדיטים שלך ממש מקסימים (במיוחד האיפור, השמלה, הזר, העיצוב ו... נו, הכל).


----------



## Bobbachka (29/6/12)

תודה! 
היינו בהופעה שלו בארה"ב והיה פשוט א-ד-י-ר!


----------



## ליטל גג (29/6/12)

אהבתי!!


----------



## Broom rider (27/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו - הזמנה רגילה 
אנחנו עשינו הזמנה די רגילה, ידענו לאן ההזמנה עתידה להגיע, אז לא השקענו בעיצוב מיוחד ולא קונבנציונאלי (למרות שאני מאוד אוהבת לראות אחרים שעושים את זה).

אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את התמונה הזאת משום מה, חברה (שעוסקת בזה) עזרה לסדר את זה כמו שצריך והוסיפה את האנשים הקטנים והנחמדים בצד האחורי של ההזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 ש"ח לחתיכה - דף מבריק.


----------



## NetaSher (27/6/12)

סאגת ההזמנות 
החלטנו שעושים את ההזמנות לבד, קונים חומרים לבד, מדפיסים, מרכיבים - מסקנה: כאב ראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




העיצוב נעשה על ידי תלמיד של ג'ון מהפיליפינים, אמרתי לו שאני רוצה שייראה כמו הזמנה לנשף סינדרלה או דף מספר אגדות עתיק. לקח המון זמן עד שהוא תפס את הראש ושהגענו לקונספט המתאים, אבל כשהגענו לזה זה היה שווה את הטרטור. בכלל לא רציתי תמונות שלנו על ההזמנה, אבל יצא כל כך מקסים ודומה לנו שלא יכולתי לסרב. 
בעצת בנות הפורום שינינו את הפונט בעברית למשהו מתאים יותר.
אחר כך לקח לנו הרבה זמן למצוא מישהו שידפיס לנו על הנייר המיוחד שהבאנו מהפיליפינים...זה היה קצת מורט עצבים.
את המקלות בקצוות ג'ון הרכיב לבד, מילא חרוזים בדבק חם, הדביק הכל ביחד, ריסס בספריי כסף והדביק לנייר.
היינו קצת בלחץ עם זמנים וגם בגלל העיכוב בהדפסה, סדנת היצירה שהכנו והעובדה שזה לא נכנס במעטפה...אבל בסוף הכל הסתדר.

מקוה שהקטנתי את התמונה לגודל המתאים...


----------



## NetaSher (27/6/12)

וככה זה נראה סגור 
בפועל חילקנו ביד או שלחנו במייל ואמא שלי שלחה במעטפה גדולה לבנה רגילה שהיא קנתה.

הצבעים של החתונה היו זהב וכסף (נשמע מצועצע אני יודעת...אבל זה היה יפה, באמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ולכן המקלות היו בכסף והסרט שג'ון קנה בפיליפינים מזהב. חייבת לציין שההזמנות היו פרוייקט שלו, אני רק נתתי הוראות עיצוב, חיפשתי בית דפוס שיהיה מוכן להדפיס לנו וגילגלתי את ההזמנות.


----------



## edens song (27/6/12)

זו אחת ההזמנות 
הכי יפות ומקוריות שראיתי בחיים!

זו הזמנה שבאמת לא הייתי זורקת.. לעזאזל, אם היית מביאה לי אחת עכשיו, אחרי שנערכה החתונה, למרות העובדה שאני לא מכירה אותך אישית, גם אז לא הייתי זורקת אותה!






DAMN..


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

הזמנה מקסימה! 
אם הזמנה כזו- לא היה מצב שהייתי מחמיצה את האירוע!


----------



## NetaSher (28/6/12)

כמו שאמא שלי אמרה: 
"היו תגובות מאוד חיוביות מההזמנה"
שזה מצחיק, כי כשהראיתי את ההזמנה למשפחה התגובה שלהם הייתה: "מוזר", "שונה", "מעניין"...
(נא לקרוא את הכל בטון פולני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NetaSher (28/6/12)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאמור, זו הייתה *המון* עבודה...
וכן היו בנות שאמרו לבן זוג שלהם: "אתה רואה, כזו הזמנה לא זורקים!" 
אנחנו עדיין מתכננים למסגר אחת, זה ברשימת הלעשות שלי


----------



## ronitvas (28/6/12)

בהחלט הזמנה ששומרים 
כל הכבוד על הרעיון והביצוע!


----------



## pipidi (28/6/12)




----------



## leeut (27/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מעצבת גרפית...אז היו לי סטנדרטים גבוהים מעצמי.
ידעתי שאני רוצה משהו מאוד קלאסי והייחודיות תהיה בנייר ולאו דווקא בעיצוב.
החלטתי על חיתוך בלייזר, שני סוגי נייר. יחד עם עזרתה של חברתי נגה והשותפה לסטודיו (pipidi בשבילכן...) שבלעדיה לא הייתי  מצליחה.
הייתה גם מעטפה תואמת שעליה הוספתי "חירור" בצורת ציפור והכל נקשר בסרטי אורגנזה תואמים.
קצת פלצנית אני יודעת...אבל אפילו באמצע הריקודים אורחים ניגשו להגיד כמה שההזמנה יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והבעל היה מרוצה כמובן...שזה הכי חשוב


----------



## leeut (27/6/12)

והמעטפה


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

שלמות!


----------



## leeut (27/6/12)

וצילום יפה הטבעות 
סליחה...אבל לא העליתי קרדיטים בזמנו...יש לי חסך


----------



## m e i t u l (27/6/12)

הזמנה מהממת ביופיה!


----------



## arapax (28/6/12)

מה סליחה? 
תפרסמי קרדיטים! מובטח שנעזור לך להתגבר על כל החסכים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ההזמנה שלכם יפיפה. אני ממש אוהבת חיתוכי לייזר


----------



## ronitvas (28/6/12)

העם דורש קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השבוע הועלו קרדיטים אחרי שנתיים ומאוד מאוד נהנינו מהם... אז קדימה לעבודה


----------



## tikkaroo (28/6/12)

הלו! לעבודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את באמת חושבת שאת יכולה לפרסם תמונה של טבעת כל כך יפיפיה ולהתחמק מקרדיטים?! מה זה פה, שוק? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










וההזמנה היא אחת היפות שראיתי.


----------



## Natalila (29/6/12)

אף פעם לא מאוחר 
צ'ופ צ'ופ לעבודה


----------



## leeut (29/6/12)

אוקיי אוקיי נכנעתי 
אני על זה


----------



## scarlet moon (27/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו 
אני ציירתי ועיצבתי...
זו הזמנה נפתחת ...
צד חיצוני


----------



## scarlet moon (27/6/12)

והחלק הפנימי


----------



## scarlet moon (27/6/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (27/6/12)

שלנו! 
צויירה על ידי שנינו ובעיקר על ידי באמצעות צבעי מים. הכוונה היתה ליצור משהו שמצד אחד יש בו הצהרת כוונות לגבי זוגיות, עתיד, בניית בית, מצד שני היה חשוב לנו המראה הפשוט, לא מעובד, ושתהיה תחושה של תום ונאיביות, ושההזמנה תעורר רגש נוסטלגי. 
ההזמנה הודפסה ב- free print כגלויה (דו צדדית כמובן), על נייר ממוחזר שהטקסטורה שלו מאוד תרמה לאופי הגלויה מפעם של ההזמנה. (אפשר לראות את הטקסטורה בסריקה של ההזמנה). 
אם אני לא טועה ההדפסה עלתה לנו 1.85 להזמנה וקיבלנו גם מעטפות במתנה.


----------



## מיכל אורי (28/6/12)

בד"כ אני לא כותבת כאן... 
אבל כן נהנת לקרוא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכול מקרה- גם עכשיו, כמעט חודש אחרי אני פשוט מאוהבת וגאה בהזמנה שלנו...
בעלי (עדין מוזר לכתוב את זה...) מצא באינטרנט בוורסיה אחרת ואנחנו התאמנו לצרכים שלנו (אחותי המוכשרת היא מעצבת גרפית).

ההזמנה הודפסה על ניר ממוחזר בצבע אפור בהיר, צילמתי באייפון מקווה שיצא ברור...

הדפסנו בפריי פרינט בחולון, 720 שקל ל350 הזמנות (פלוס מינוס...)


----------



## ronitvas (28/6/12)

מקסים 
גם אני ראיתי כמה וריאציות של זה, וזה מקסים תמיד


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

מקסים!


----------



## arapax (28/6/12)

בהחלט מקסים


----------



## pipidi (28/6/12)

מצטרפת 
זו שלי, הודפסה על נייר נטול עץ (לבן בוהק). גודל 18*24 (עם שני קיפולים), כאשר מדבקה החזיקה את הכנפיים סגורות.
הודפסה אצל "מנטורס" בחיפה.


----------



## arapax (28/6/12)

שלנו 
אני צילמתי ועיצבתי. הדפסנו בפרי פרינט, שקל וחצי לגלויה דו"צ וקיבלנו גם מדבקות לסגירת המעטפה.


----------



## arapax (28/6/12)

והצד האחורי


----------



## m e i t u l (28/6/12)

וואו, הזמנה כל כך יפה!


----------



## m e i t u l (28/6/12)

טוב אני חייבת להוסיף 
שההזמנה הזו מוכיחה, שהזמנה יפה לא חייבת לעלות המון כסף, מספיק שיש יצירתיות וכשרון, וזה פשוט מושלם =)


----------



## arapax (29/6/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## lanit (29/6/12)

לא יכולה להתאפק עם ההזמנה שעיצבת לנו... 
אז אחרי שראיתי את ההזמנה המהממת של arapax, פניתי אליה בבקשה להשתמש ברעיון. היא הציעה לעזור לי, אמרתי תודה יפה והמשכתי. לאחר חיפוש ברשת הסתבר לי שלהפיק לבד יהיה קשה, ופניתי חזרה לקבלת עזרה. arapax המקסימה ישר נרתמה למשימה. שלחתי סקיצה קצרה של איך שאני רוצה שיראה (אצלנו לא היתה בריכה, רציתי חיתוך בגודל של סימניה, הבנזוג רצה קוארדינטות ולהוסיף שיגיעו בלבוש נוח- מה שאנשים בירכו עליו כי היה ממש חם).בעיקר לילה אינטנסיבי אחד של מיילים הלוך חזור, והתוצאה לפניכן...ההדפסה נעשתה דרך איריס מwedo בגלל הדיל באיזיווד (בעיקר כי אחרים שעושים הזמנת סימניה עושים בגודל גדול יותר).מעטפות- הזמנו באינטרנט מאנגליה, הגיעו מעטפות ממש יפות (עלה 18 פאונד כולל שילוח והכל) אבל לקח שבוע וחצי (הוזמן בשישי לפנות בוקר, הגיע בראשון או שני בדואר רשום) ולכן את רוב ההזמנות שלחנו בדואר במעטפות של איזיווד. אגב, היו כמה שהתפעלו גם מהמעטפה.קיבלנו תגובות ממש ממש טובות על ההזמנה.arapax- שוב תודה


----------



## siki18 (30/6/12)

הזמנה ממש מקסימה! 
אם אפשר לדעת, מאיפה הזמנתם את המעטפות?


----------



## lanit (2/7/12)

כמובן!- מעטפות 
המעטפות הוזמנו באתר הזה
http://www.ideal-envelopes.co.uk/

שבעבר המליצו עליו כאן בפורום. Zabot הזמינה משם ולקח להן שבוע להגיע. אצלנו לקח, כאמור, קצת יותר.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (29/6/12)

פשוט מקסים, באמת 
אחת ההזמנות הכי יפות שראיתי (וגם הבלוג שלך מקסים!!!)


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

מצחיק, אבל בדיוק חשבתי... 
כמה חבל שאת לא פה- כי ההזמנה שלך היתה בעיני בלתי נשכחת וחבל שהיא לא תצטרף לרשימה.


----------



## simplicity83 (28/6/12)

אין דברים כאלה...שתיכן ככה ברצף!! 
את 2 ההזמנות שלכן, מיכלי (arapax) ונגה (pipidi) - שמרתי במחשב שלי, הרבה לפני שזה היה רלוונטי
ועכשיו גם פרסמתן אותן אחת אחרי השניה 

מיכלי, כמו יתר הבחירות המדהימות שלך, הזמנה חו״לית מהממת
ונגה, טוב נו, אחרי שכמעט עשינו כאלו הזמנות, נראה לי שאת כבר יודעת כמה שאני אוהבת את הסגנון והטעם שלך.

וולשאר הבנות- 
המלצה חמה על שתיהן!!


----------



## pipidi (28/6/12)

תודה


----------



## pipidi (28/6/12)

תודה


----------



## arapax (29/6/12)

מחכה לשלך! 
תודה בובה


----------



## Nooki80 (29/6/12)

נו, את מכירה את הדעות והטעם שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
ואולי תעלי שוב גם את ה- save the date?


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

גמני! 
על אף שההזמנה שלי מופיעה בקרדיטים, שמופיעים ממש בדף זה- אני אצרף אותה.
אהבנו את הקונספט כי הוא משלב מספרים (שנינו מהנדסים) ותורם להיכרות עם הזוג.

הרעיון- הזמנה אמריקאית שראיתי ברשת.
הביצוע- סטודיו פופאפ ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עלויות- מופיעות באתר של הסטודיו.


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

ומאחור...


----------



## jewelstone (28/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הרעיון להזמנה אני הגיתי, רציתי לצייר מילים של שיר של אהוד בנאי ששנינו אוהבים, "יוצא לאור". ידיד שלי התחיל את העיצוב ואיריס מ-WEDO סיימה. היה חלק מהדיל עם איזיווד אז לא זוכרת בדיוק מה היה המחיר של ההזמנות, לקחה עוד סכום על העיצוב האישי, לא זוכרת כמה.


----------



## jewelstone (28/6/12)

וצד אחורי...


----------



## Discordi (28/6/12)

אז גם אני. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את ההזמנה עיצבה לנו חברה טובה והקונספט היה שלה. התחבר לנו מדהים למשפט שידענו שאנחנו רוצים לשים על ההזמנה - "בואי ותני לי חזק את היד ונצא למסע מסתורי ונחמד".

הדפסנו בפרי-פרינט והיינו מאוד מרוצים מהאיכות, מהמחיר וממהירות השירות.


----------



## Discordi (28/6/12)

והמאחורה 
המשפט למעלה הוא בדיחה קטנה שלנו על זה שהיינו כמעט 11 שנים ביחד לפני שהתחתנו.


----------



## Discordi (28/6/12)

והמגנט - החלק האהוב עליי 
מאוד רצינו לשלב את הצ'ינצ'ילות שלנו בהזמנה, אבל זה לא התחבר לנו למשפט שרצינו. בסופו של דבר ההחלטה הייתה להכניס אותן במגנט וזה יצא פשוט מקסים - טל המעצבת הוסיפה לעיצוב של ההזמנה את הכובע והפרח שהיא ציירה לצ'ינצ'ילות כך שהיה מוטיב מקשר, ואני חושבת שיצא פשוט מקסים!
ועכשיו, שנה אחר כך, עדיין בכל בית שאנחנו מגיעים אליו תלוי המגנט הזה על המקרר.


----------



## m e i t u l (28/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו- חיצוני 
עדיין לא פירסמתי קרדיטים, אבל רציתי לשתף.
השקענו בהזמנה המון זמן ומחשבה אבל בסופו של דבר היא יצאה יחסית רגילה ולא מיוחדת או מקורית, למרות זאת, אנחנו עדיין אוהבים אותה.
מצאנו תמונה שאהבנו ומותר היה להוריד אותה ב-flickr, היא היוותה את ההשראה להזמנה וכמובן חלק נכבד ממנה. עיצבנו את ההזמנה יחד כשכל עבודת הפוטושופ נעשתה על ידי בעלי. אנחנו אוהבים בעיקר את המשפט, חיפשתי באינטרנט משפטים די הרבה זמן, כשהראיתי אותו לבחור, הוא נבחר ברוב קולות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הדפסנו את ההזמנות בפרי-פרינט, ההזמנה בוצעה ונשלחה לסניף בחיפה.
המחיר עבור הזמנה נפתחת על נייר כרומו הוא קבוע, ללא קשר לכמות ההזמנות המודפסות ואם אני זוכרת נכון היה בערך 2.3 שקלים להזמנה.


----------



## m e i t u l (28/6/12)

וזה החלק הפנימי


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

משפט מקסים... 
הוא אפילו זכור לי, אבל אני לא מצליחה לאתר מאיזה סיפור...


----------



## m e i t u l (28/6/12)

לפנים מן החומה


----------



## דע1אותי (28/6/12)

משפט יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוספתי לפנקס


----------



## fido62 (28/6/12)

שלנו 
עדיין לא סגרנו את הניסוח מאחורה ועדיין לא הפצנו ( בכל זאת עוד חודשיים) אבל כמעצבת ( ומאיירת ) נורא חיכיתי לרגע של לעצב לעצמנו
אז בינתיים מצרפת את החלק הקידמי, הוא מבוסס על ציור של שאגאל ששנינו אוהבים ומשקף את שנינו: הוא הפרקטי ואני המעופפת...
שנינו אוהבים מאוד את התוצאה


----------



## fido62 (28/6/12)

אבל למה לא צירף תמונה?


----------



## talya26 (28/6/12)

המלצות לצילומי חתונת שישי 
היי לכולם, 
קבענו להנשא ביום שישי (טו באב, 3.8), אשמח לקבל המלצות על צילומים ליום שישי 
מדובר בחתונה קטנה ליד הים (תל אביב) שתכננו די ספונטנית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אשמח לרעיונות/המלצות (או קישור לקרדיטים בעניין)
תודה


----------



## talya26 (28/6/12)

אופס שרשרתי למקום הלא נכון, מתנצלת


----------



## Bobbachka (29/6/12)

מקסים!!! גם הציטוט...


----------



## Nooki80 (29/6/12)

מקסים ברמות אחרות! 
איזה כיף שהשראה משאגאל מצאה דרכה להזמנות חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והמשפט כל כך מתאים!

הזמנה נהדרת!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/6/12)

מהמם! 
מיוחד מאד!


----------



## דע1אותי (28/6/12)

מקסים, אני אוהבת קולאז'ים כאלה 
ומזהים את השאגאליות מק"מ


----------



## arapax (29/6/12)

ממש מקסים 
אוהבת גם את המשפט  מרגישים שאתם אוהבים את התוצאה.


----------



## IMphoenix (28/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בעיצובה המופלא של טל פלג (שגם צילמה אותנו)

פשוטה, דו צדדית, אבל קיבלנו עליה תגובות מאוד אוהדות. בעיקר: רואים את האהבה, איזו הזמנה רומנטית...


----------



## IMphoenix (28/6/12)

והצד האחורי...


----------



## lanit (29/6/12)

"לא להגיע בלבוש צהוב"? 
החתן שונא בית"ר?


----------



## IMphoenix (29/6/12)

אוהד הפועל, שונא מכבי 
זו הייתה הבקשה היחידה שלו לגבי כל החתונה שהוא לא הסכים להתדיין לגביה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ותודה לכן על הפירגון בננות!


----------



## IMphoenix (28/6/12)

אה.. ולגבי הציטוט 
מתוך שירו של עמיחי: "בתים בתים ואהבה אחת". 
אני לומדת שירה בין היתר, ומאוד אוהבת את שירי אמיחי. כשנתקלתי בשיר הזה התאהבתי בו. כבר הקדשתי לבייב את הציטוט הזה באירוע אחר, וכשחשבנו על ציטוט להזמנה זו הייתה הבחירה הטבעית.

כשהצטלמנו בצומת ספרים מצאנו את ספר השירים שבו נמצא השיר שלנו וזה היה מעין סיגור עבורנו....


----------



## FalseAngel (28/6/12)

זה גם הציטוט שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 יפייפה


----------



## PrettyOK (28/6/12)

איזה יפה את! אני מתעלפת פה!!


----------



## A D u d a (28/6/12)

את מהממת!! 
והתמונות שלכם בהזדמנה כל כך יפות ואוהבות...


----------



## חדשים בעסק (28/6/12)

רעיון מעולה! 
את ההזמנות שלנו עיצבנו לבד, 
בעיקר בהשראת הצעת הנישואים שהיתה באיטליה על גונדולה


----------



## חדשים בעסק (28/6/12)

וצד שני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עבר כ"כ הרבה זמן מאז שאני מרגישה בהם ניחוח של פעם


----------



## FalseAngel (28/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו.. 
מתים על חתולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נעשו בפריפרינט, 450 שח ל 300 הזמנות דוצ.


----------



## FalseAngel (28/6/12)

חלק פנימי


----------



## FalseAngel (28/6/12)

ומגנט...


----------



## BluishSky (29/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו 
את ההזמנה וגם את המגנטים עיצבנו והדפסנו לבד בבית.

בשביל ההזמנות קנינו נייר בקרביץ (2 ש"ח לנייר שהכיל 2 הזמנות).
בשביל המגנטים קנינו מגנט A4 דביק (עולה 10 עד 12 ש"ח בחנויות יצירה), נייר גלוסי רצוי בעובי כ-160 גרם (יש באופיס דיפו), ופשוט הדפסנו והדבקנו בדייקנות על המגנט (וכמובן חתכנו עם סכין).

הבהרה קטנה: למי שחושב אחרת, הדפסת הזמנות בבית זה עסק שהוא בכלל לא זול יותר מבית דפוס ממוצע ודורש הרבה סבלנות ונשמה של גרפיקאי, אבל מאפשר הרבה יותר פרפקציוניזם שמאפיין את שנינו


----------



## BluishSky (29/6/12)

והמגנטים


----------



## yoli (29/6/12)

רעיון מעולה 
ולי אין אומץ לפרסם הזמנה שאפילו ההורים עוד לא ראו...

אבל הכל מהמם


----------



## Zorikit (30/6/12)

שלנו  
יוליה טייץ המדהימה עיצבה לנו אותן, היא עיצבה אותן במתנה כי היא חברה שלי וגם ההדפסה לא עלתה לנו כלום כי גיסו של אלכס לקח את זה לבית דפוס של חבר שלו והדפיס לנו אותן במתנה 
העיצוב היה לבקשתי בפלטת הצבעים של האירוע, ועם מוטיב פרחוני.
החתונה שלנו ואנחנו מאוד קלאסיים ואנחנו לא בקטע של קריקטורות/צחוקים/תמונה שלנו.
רצינו משהו קלאסי מאוד וקיבלנו. ההזמנה דו צדדית ומאורכת.

ההזמנות של החינה כמעט זהות לחלוטין, רק שהן מרובעות וקטנות ולכן אין שם את הפרח.


----------



## ימיממה (30/6/12)

ההזמנה שלנו 
החלק של ההזמנות לא היה חשוב במיוחד לאף אחד מאיתנו. 

חשבתי על פשוט שאפשר לעשות לבד ויצא מקסים, אבל בקלות גם יכולנו להסכים גם על גלויה פשוטה...

צילמנו לבד בעזרת הטיימר של המלצמה, בסלון של הבית


----------



## ימיממה (30/6/12)

האייפד שיבש לי את כל הטקסט.... 
הצד השני של ההזמנה


----------



## ימיממה (30/6/12)

ועכשיו עם הקישור


----------

